# Cat is eating egg shells



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everybody, I wonder if anyone has ever seen something like this/has experience with this. My neighbour's cat is eating egg shells. We made a place for compost at the back of the garden and one morning I noticed a neighbour cat chewing the egg shells we threw there the day before. 
What does that mean and can it be harmful to the cat?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you sure he's eating them? Most cats like to lick the goo from the inside of shells.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Eggshells are a good source of calcium. They shouldn't be at all harmful to the cat unless there is chemical fertilizer in the compost that could get on the eggshells.

Laurie


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks a lot guys, yeah she/hr is deffinitely cracking and eating them, I can hear her/him chewing. I'm glad it would not be harmful to the cat. We're not using any kind of chemical fertilisers, our main fertiliser should be the compost itself (and then the possums and birds can eat the crop happily .


----------

